

The Jim Weirich Scholarship Fund: honoring Jim's legacy through education - jambo
https://jim.neo.com

======
jambo
Posting this here because I thought the many people who posted here, on
github, and on twitter might want to know that there is a scholarship fund
being started in Jim's name to help pay for CS education. The fund is being
administered by the Cincinnati Scholarship Foundation. If you're a ruby
developer, you know who Jim is, and you use his work whenever you type `rake`
or use Flexmock.

More information on Jim:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Weirich](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Weirich)

------
psycr
I didn't know that Jim had died. I think I may have been on vacation when the
news would have broken.

His work on Ruby Koans helped me tremendously when learning Ruby. And of
course there's rake. This sort of thing feels like an appropriate match to his
own contributions to the community. I couldn't give much, but hopefully my
little bit can help.

A few notes for the developers of the page: the form fields are wonky on
Firefox (upstream on Aurora at least) and I'd suggest a country field for non-
Americans.

~~~
jambo
Thank you. I also learned ruby with the ruby koans and was lucky enough to
meet him through our local ruby community and eventually end up working with
him. His other free and open-source educational work was git immersion:
[http://gitimmersion.com/](http://gitimmersion.com/) which you might like.

Also, here's one of my favorite practices to watch Jim do & to practice as
well:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ronr_CG8x0Y](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ronr_CG8x0Y)

Thanks for the bug report, I'm opening an issue. Can you email me a
screenshot? email address in profile.

------
Dorian-Marie
I would rather give for a funding of free online classes that would benefit to
millions.

~~~
jambo
Do it! It can be complimentary to this effort. Jim's educational work lives on
and touches many people for free. See for example:
[http://rubykoans.com/](http://rubykoans.com/) &
[http://gitimmersion.com/](http://gitimmersion.com/)

You can contribute to these here:
[https://github.com/neo/ruby_koans](https://github.com/neo/ruby_koans)

[https://github.com/neo/git_immersion](https://github.com/neo/git_immersion)

[edited to be more constructive]

